# My day target ??



## Rock209 (Apr 8, 2022)

Ok so why does the my day for target app always have you change your password ?? I'm running out of passwords to us on the dam app !


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 8, 2022)

It's a security thing so it will make you change it every 90 days. I have a reminder set on my phone to switch it before it expires. I've started simplifying the passwords to whatever month it is and random numbers with the same symbol. After about a week, I finally remember it with having to think about it.

You could also just use a pin which I don't think you have to change at all (someone else will have to confirm since I don't use one). But then if you try to log into WorkBench your password will still have expired.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 9, 2022)

Yeah. I use the same basic password and just change the number at the end.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 9, 2022)

Yetive said:


> Yeah. I use the same basic password and just change the number at the end.


I use the same and change the symbol lol

changing passwords often has been proven to not improve security… but it makes people feel good


----------



## Guest Avocado (Apr 9, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> It's a security thing so it will make you change it every 90 days. I have a reminder set on my phone to switch it before it expires. I've started simplifying the passwords to whatever month it is and random numbers with the same symbol. After about a week, I finally remember it with having to think about it.
> 
> *You could also just use a pin which I don't think you have to change at all (someone else will have to confirm since I don't use one).* But then if you try to log into WorkBench your password will still have expired.



1. It's possible to use the PIN for myTime? I thought it was only for Zebra Apps/POS?

2. Apparently our 6-digit PINs can expire. Mine expired last week. After doing the same pin on POS and Zebras for a year and half, it's so weird doing something else. And unlike our 4 digit Classic POS PINs, it won't let us reuse a PIN. Believe me, I tried right after making a new PIN to go back to my old one, but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 9, 2022)

Guest Avocado said:


> Apparently our 6-digit PINs can expire. Mine expired last week. After doing the same pin on POS and Zebras for a year and half, it's so weird doing something else. And unlike our 4 digit Classic POS PINs, it won't let us reuse a PIN. Believe me, I tried right after making a new PIN to go back to my old one, but it wouldn't let me.


my first one expired in like 6mo, but the one I made after that has been going strong for over a year so idk what they're on with that


----------

